# Icon question



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

What is this icon?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> What is this icon?
> View attachment 35907


That is for those with beta software to share video feedback.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> What is this icon?
> View attachment 35907


If you are running the beta, which is the only way you would see that icon in your car, please push it every time your car does something incorrectly. It is very important that all testers do this.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Too bad. I thought it might have been an indication the interior camera was
alive and recording you.


----------

